# Im new need some advice!



## missw (Aug 7, 2009)

Hi Im new to this and was wondering if anyone else has similar symptoms...Iv had bowel problems for a few years now my gp said i had accute ibs when i first went.I was having problems with bloating and my bowel movements were always changing and pain when i ate certain thingsI try to stick to a gluten free diet as i think it helps and i dont eat spicy food, drink coffee or drinks like red bull as i also have anxietyRecently i have been feeling full or just a uncomfortable feeling in my stomach but no pain. Iv been finding it difficult to go to the toilet but when i do its not hard, i recently came off the contraceptive pill??? I get abit of gas but i have no pain, i exercis eand have a good dietcan anyone help or give advice as its starting to get to me and im away from home so i cant see my gp for anouther monththanks


----------

